# Feeding a chihuahua once a day



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

My bf used to feed his dog once a day with no problems so he thinks it's strange I feed mine twice a day. 

Anyone else feed once a day? If not, why?


----------



## AmyAnn (Feb 9, 2014)

I feed my chi twice a day because they are so little they can end up with low blood sugar.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I have always free-fed my dogs in the past including my first chi, but once I learned how bad kibble is and started feeding raw, I have been feeding my chi twice a day. They are so small and high-energy dogs, that they burn off the food so fast which can lead to many different health issues. I also give healthy dehydrated treats in between meals.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I feed mine twice a day (+ treats during the day). I read that small dogs have higher metabolisms and that combined with chis being so tiny (tiny stomach  that can't eat a lot in one go), it's best for them to eat smaller meals more frequently to avoid issues like low blood sugar. Lilo has never had low blood sugar, but she sometimes gets sick if she spends too long without eating. Also, eating is pretty much one of my chis favourite moment of the day so I think eating 2 or 3 times makes them happy. lol


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I think I am pretty much the odd one out here. I feed my chis once a day with a sizable snack for the other "meal" (for instance Kerri eats about 350 calories in meals a day and gets 300 in her big meal and 50 or so in a snack, plus another 50 or so in training treats). I feed raw and find they are more satisfied getting to work at one big piece once a day than just gulping down small bits a few times. My chis are 6-7 lbs though, not tiny. For training treats I use their organ meats often or stella & chewys that is just ground meat and bone so those are part of meals in a way.

If I was not doing a few training sessions I would probably move to twice a day, but for us this works great.


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

I feed twice a day.

My lab can't make it through on just one meal a day, so everyone gets fed twice. My other dogs, including Stella, would be fine on just one large meal a day, but my Maggie has a much higher metabolism, so I have to spread it out. Each dog is different.


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Ah looks like I'll stick to twice a day. Thanks!  I couldn't survive on one meal a day either! Xxx


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm really the odd one out because I feed Odie more than twice a day. She has some tummy issues and we find that if she eats smaller but more frequent meals throughout the day that the issues are reduced. Some of the meals are bigger, like a chicken neck or block of dehydrated raw, and some are more like snacks like a few kibble or a tablespoon of wet food. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

